
Apple Tries To Patent A Way to Avoid Long Lines - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/27/apple-tries-to-patent-a-way-to-avoid-long-lines/
======
mynameishere
I've actually seen people use mobile devices to order food thereby avoiding
lines.

